# Trucks Gone Wild



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Who's going to Slopoke Boggin this weekend in Eastman, GA? This will be our first time there, and we were really just looking for a different park to ride in, but happened to see that TGW will be there as well. It would be nice to meet some of y'all out there if you are going.


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Anybody ever been to this place? Is it any good for atv's?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Never been but if tgw is there it'll be a nightmare for atvs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Well it says they have plenty of atv trails so I was hoping to be able to hit them up, without the trucks destroying them, and still be able to watch the trucks when we want a break. Not sure if that will work like I plan, but if so it would be a blast.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

it just gets way to crowded at tgw events with atvs plus tgw isnt nothing but a party which is fun been to a few of em but means lots of drunks that dont care and dont pay attn... if the park has good security it wont be as bad but will still be crowded

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

